
Animal-like 'instinct' keeps robot marching - gibsonf1
http://www.newscientisttech.com/article/dn12248-animallike-instinct-keeps-robot-marching-.html
======
gibsonf1
Watching the video of the robot learning to walk up the ramp by leaning
forward is remarkable.

